# Name That......



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Name That...... Screenshot.

Basically I post up a screenshot of a game, then you say what it is and post another up. (Usual stuff!)

Thought I'd do this as I was getting all nostalgic on another thread!

First one (I'll go for an oldie but any era you like!):


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Name That...... Screenshot.
> 
> Basically I post up a screenshot of a game, then you say what it is and post another up. (Usual stuff!)
> 
> ...


Cant quite put my finger on this one:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Took me ages to find a screengrab that didn't say "nameofgame.jpg"!


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Took me ages to find a screengrab that didn't say "nameofgame.jpg"!


Did it take you even longer to find one that doesnt show the game either?
:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah crap didn't see that! :lol:

Ok someone pick another!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

here's an easy one!!!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

It is very easy if you dont rename the JPG


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

ukimportz said:


> here's an easy one!!!


Bioshock??


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

correct :thumb: (bioshock)


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Portal


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Portal


Correct!!


----------

